# Good Help for IBS-D



## Michele431 (Jan 31, 2011)

I joined this forum just to share this information on what has helped me with my IBS diarrhea that I've suffered with for 20 years, worse the past 10 years. I got so bad that I hardly left home for several years. Now, it is under much better control. My best tip is first and formost that helped me get on the healing track was to visit the website that heather runs all about ibs. Google it an it'll pop up for you. It educates you all about IBS. Things your own doctor doesn't even know about! The site is run by a woman who's suffered like we all have for many years and recovered. It is chocked full of extremely helpful information and tips on how to get a grip on this condition that is ruling your life. It is loaded with good Free info and helpful products also.My best helpful hints:*Number One: I take Heather's Tummy Fiber (acacia powder) every day up to a few times a day, before each meal. It has no flavor and you can mix it in any liquid or food. It helps form more solid stools and is extremely helpful if you are eating something iffy. I like it much better than metamucil.*Number Two: The Caltrate 600 vitamin supplement Really Does Work! If you have diarrhea, TRY IT.*Number Three: Never, Ever expect to be able to eat fried foods. If you do be prepared to pay the piper. Also triggers: raw veggies of any variety, anything fried, ice cream and dairy. I can drink Lactaid milk ok but ice cream always bothers me even when taking lactose supplements. *Number Four: Try to Relax. The more tense and stressed out you get the worse you will feel. In the past I got to where I'd have panic attacks because of my IBS and I couldn't even leave home when my husband was driving because I was not in control and was afraid I'd have to stop to use the toilet (or the bushes!) all the time. Now that I'm driving on my own again, I feel in complete control and I don't have that problem anymore. *Number 5: RESEARCH on the web or purchase or borrow a library book about helpful healing herbs. There are many herbal teas that can help with some of our most horrible symptoms including cramping and gas, etc. The info is out there for free. Just google "herbs for gas" or herbs for diarrhea. TRY THEM. You have nothing to lose by trying. I've tried several and they are quite helpful. I can make a list here if anyone is interested. Fennel is good for gas and peppermint is also good. Try peppermint coated peppermint capsules if you suffer from reflux. There are lots more herbs. Find out what symptoms they help with and try some. Always make sure they don't have any side effects with any other meds you are taking.That's it for now. I hope this helps someone.Bless you all on your search for help and healing.Michele431


----------



## littleredhead (Jan 31, 2011)

I JUST DECIDED LAST NIGHT TO DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO TRY AND GET CONTROL OF THIS THING!! I HAVE BEEN DEALING WITH THIS FOR SO LONG NOW. LOOKING BACK I CAN LIST A BUNCH OF TIMES WHEN IT HAS ALTERED MY PLANS OR CHANGED MY DESITIONS. SO, IM GREATFUL TO HAVE TAKEN THE INITIATIVE TO GET TO THIS POINT, AND TO READ THINGS FROM PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT GIVE ME HOPE!!IM GOING TO GET THE PRODUCTS YOU RECOMENDED. DO I HAVE TO ORDER THEM DFROM SOMEWHERE SPECIAL ONLINE??THANKS AGAIN AND I LOOK FOWARD TO YOUR THOUGHTSALWAYS, DINA


----------



## Michele431 (Jan 31, 2011)

littleredhead said:


> I JUST DECIDED LAST NIGHT TO DO WHATEVER IT TAKES TO TRY AND GET CONTROL OF THIS THING!! I HAVE BEEN DEALING WITH THIS FOR SO LONG NOW. LOOKING BACK I CAN LIST A BUNCH OF TIMES WHEN IT HAS ALTERED MY PLANS OR CHANGED MY DESITIONS. SO, IM GREATFUL TO HAVE TAKEN THE INITIATIVE TO GET TO THIS POINT, AND TO READ THINGS FROM PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT GIVE ME HOPE!!IM GOING TO GET THE PRODUCTS YOU RECOMENDED. DO I HAVE TO ORDER THEM DFROM SOMEWHERE SPECIAL ONLINE??THANKS AGAIN AND I LOOK FOWARD TO YOUR THOUGHTSALWAYS, DINA


Hi Dina, I SO hope some of these tips help you out!I regularly use Heather's Tummy Fiber which you can buy on her site or on amazon. I buy mine at iherb.com. I also regularly use Heather's peppermint capsules as they do not cause me reflux like the peppermint tea leaves sometimes does. Also drinking fennel tea is good too. Just heat a cup of water to boiling in microwave (about 1minute 30 seconds), add 1 tsp of organic fennel seeds and let steep for 10 minutes. I put mine in a tea ball so they don't get all in my drink. Then just drink it. Helps with gas. GET a herbal book. OR even go online and google "herbs for diarrhea" "herbs for gas" herbs for intestinal cramps" anything like that and you will find tons of information on what herbs to buy that might do you the world of good and most likely won't do any harm. Just make sure you get educated all about them and make sure they won't interfer with anything else you are taking or might have allergies to etc....I was having what i believe to be a gall bladder attack last weekend. I had horrible chest pressure and felt like someone had a knee in my back! I read up an herbal recipe online for "herbs for gallbladder attack". I went to local healthfood store and purchased marshamallow root, ginger root, barberry bark, dandelion root, chammomile, and some others. I made a tea out of it and drank it three times a day for several days. Long story short, my pains went away completely. Conincidence? I don't think so. Perhaps everything doesn't work for everybody but never forget "There is always HOPE!" You aren't the first person to have this and won't be the last. It truly sucks and can be completely overwhelming. BUT the very best thing you can ever do is to be Proactive in your healing process. Just the act of doing everything you can, getting educated about it all will get you set on the road to healing.ATTITUDE is Everything! Maybe you won't be able to scarf down pizza's and french fries without having problems. Ok, so what? There are thousands of people either injured or born that way who'll never be able to walk, see, hear, etc.. things that most of us take for granted daily. Feeling sorry for ourselves will not accomplish anything good. Do everything you can to heal and just be YOU, not you compared to what others can do.Foods I have to avoid unless I want trouble:soft drinksanything friedhigh fat content foodsraw vegetablesice creammaybe some other foods disagree with me but not bad enough to stop eating them completely. And I usually eat all of these "no no" foods when I feel like I want them badly enough and as long as I'm willing to pay the price. Not often but once in a while".Helpful things To do:Get Educated, Buy these books: The First Year IBS and Eating for IBS by Heather Van Vorous Always take tummy fiber before each mealTake Caltrate 600 as recommended dailyTake heather's peppermint caplets regularly as recommendedFind helpful herbs Speaking of hope;I want you to know i used to have diarrhea probably daily when eating, sometimes after every meal. Nowdays I eat chocolate regularly, I eat all types of meat, nearly always baked. If I'm feeling daring I also eat fried foods and suffer once or twice and get over it quickly. The thing that still bothers me the most is when I try to eat raw veggies. I just cannnot digest them, they send me straight to the restroom with bad cramping. So I just don't try to eat them raw anymore. IF I take my fiber before I eat I can eat a small green salad with tomatoes and be ok most of the time. ALWAYS eat salads WITH other foods never before your meal. help for ibs .com has a ton of good information. That's where I first started several years ago getting a grip on my situation. It wonderful, go there now!I hope this helpsBe WellMichele


----------



## crbngrl (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for the tips Michele. You are absolutely right. My ibs is triggered by stress and food. Lost my mother last Nov and this triggered a bad bout. Started to feel better and went for Chinese over the weekend. Now I am paying for it for the past two days. Wish I did not but sometimes I feel for a change. I did buy a copy of Heather's book and it is helpful. I bought the tummy fiber but have not tried it yet. I have been taking fibre tablets but not before meals, so I will switch to before meals. I also use two calcium tabs with Vit D. My doctor gave me librax, but I only take that when I feel really bad! Really need to avoid the fatty foods!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Michele, I am glad to read you have gotten this under control. It really is important to focus on what you can do, rather than what you can't. I hope that eventually your system improves enough so that you will be able to live a less limited life; but time will tell with that. I've been taking a grape based supplement since 1998, have had minimal symptoms since the end of 1999, and have no food or beverage restrictions for over 11 years. You just never know how these things will work out until you try them.Keep it up.Mark


----------

